# Humax DRT800 adding Maxtor QuickView 300GB



## Aspirin99 (Apr 14, 2005)

I just purchased the Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L300R0 300GB HD after reading the recommendation on Weakness here: http://www.weaknees.com/quickview_drives.php

My plan is to replace the existing drive with this one, and save the original as a backup drive.

I've been reading posts here for a couple of weeks and various websites, but can anyone think of anything specific to this configuration (or plan) that I might need to know before beginning? Thanks.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Just make sure to have a swap file of at least 150 and run tpip after the restore.


----------



## Aspirin99 (Apr 14, 2005)

If I'm just using a new drive and don't care about saving programs, is the restore something I do to restore programming or part of the format of the Tivo HD? I guess I'll figure it out when I do it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Restore justs restores the OS and base MFS set, with no recordings.
If you do the piped copy, you can keep recordings.


----------



## Aspirin99 (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

It's probably too late, but there is no need to get a QuickView drive. Most people do *NOT* use QuickView drives, and we have been running many years without problems.


----------



## Aspirin99 (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, the price was right regardless. Zip Zoom Fly had it for $119 with free shipping and no rebate. For 300 GB and a drive that claims to be best suited for the purpose, it worked out nicely.


----------

